# Favorite hard water walleye lures



## Myles J Flaten

Hey guys just wondering what everyones GO TO walley lure is? If you could only bring one lure out on the ice what would it be?


----------



## Duckslayer100

A Rattlin' Flyer spoon in chartreuse/silver tipped with a minnow head.

And I bet $1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 Backwater Ed is going to say Chubby Darter :wink:


----------



## blhunter3

Anything with chartreuse.


----------



## drjongy

Gold or glow-red Genz Worm.


----------



## fox412

What ever the heck I can get them to bite on that day.

Usually start with a jiggin rap in orange and gold and then if that isn't working the next barrell is almost always a buckshot in chartruse.

I really like a slip bobber with just a plain glow white hook with a fat head hooked in the back


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Duckslayer100 said:


> A Rattlin' Flyer spoon in chartreuse/silver tipped with a minnow head.
> 
> And I bet $1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 Backwater Ed is going to say Chubby Darter :wink:


Actually Duckslayer, it is the Salmo "Zipper", and then the "Salmo "Chubby Darter". Closely fallowed by the Lindy Rattling Fliers.

Cash will do Duckslayer...no checks please..ok.


----------



## riverview

Id have to go with a perch 1/8 buckshot or a gold phoebe. I have caught more fish on a phoebe than any other lure frome lake trout to catfish under the ice.


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

keep it old school with the buckshot!!!!!!!


----------



## Duckslayer100

Aw c'mon Ed! You got me on a technicallity. Everyone knows the Zipper and Darter are basically the same lure except the Zipper looks a bit more like a Rattle Trap and has a "fin" on the back.

Did I mention the bet was in Yen?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Using Chubby's probably 90% of the time this winter - it's starting to be my go-to for walleyes.


----------



## riverview

I have had a few chubby darters for years in a couple of differant sizes. I have never even had a bite. I catch fish on jigging raps and shad raps.


----------



## fox412

I agree with riverview. I have 3 or 4 of them as well and have fished them pretty hard and I have had zero success with them. If you guys have any tips I would be glad to listen. I usually put on a snap swivel and put either a waxie or two on the front hooks or a minnow head and do the snapping action like it suggest.


----------



## bowhunter09

I love frostee spoons. Anything that glows but those jigs are tore up with fish marks


----------



## MOB

I really like Hagens glow body jigs in size 6 on set lines or tip ups in chartreuse, orange or natural black. They work great and are reasonably priced. The only bad thing is you have to buy a minimum of a hundred of each color and or size, but it's only about 24.00 / 100 or 24 cents each. Hagens is located in Mitchell, SD and make tackle as well as fantastic fishing rods. I know this is starting to sound like a sales pitch, but I have nothing to do with the company, but do like some of their products. Their web site is www.hagensfish.com and the glow jigs are on the bottom of page 117 of their catalog. Happy Valentines day boys, I don't give fishing tips like this away just anyday! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

fox412 said:


> I agree with riverview. I have 3 or 4 of them as well and have fished them pretty hard and I have had zero success with them. If you guys have any tips I would be glad to listen. I usually put on a snap swivel and put either a waxie or two on the front hooks or a minnow head and do the snapping action like it suggest.


I use the #4's I believe (mid size) and I use a minnow head on the front treble hook.

I really got good with chubbies after watching them in action for awhile on my underwater camera. If you "flick" your wrist it really comes alive as it "darts" up and away. Kind of hard to explain unless you see it in action. I didn't have much confidence in the lure either until I learned what works for me, and that is it. Even in a cold front I'll rip hard and the fish really respond well. It's really for reaction, not for finesse.

My .02


----------



## kdcustomcalls

plain hook any color and a 3-5 inch shinner!!!!!


----------



## Jungda99

fox412 said:


> I agree with riverview. I have 3 or 4 of them as well and have fished them pretty hard and I have had zero success with them. If you guys have any tips I would be glad to listen. I usually put on a snap swivel and put either a waxie or two on the front hooks or a minnow head and do the snapping action like it suggest.


From what I have heard is you arn't supposed to put anyting on the chubby darters it messes up the action. Seemed to work for some some buddies on LOTW...seems weird to not have any "bait" on the hooks but they were catching fish. I am not sold on them yet.

I like buck shots with minnow heads and demons on a slip bobber with a minnow hooked through the back.


----------



## roanrat

swedish pimple with a small drop hook frozen shinner. Works most all the time on LOW ( Lake of the Woods)


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Jungda99 said:


> fox412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with riverview. I have 3 or 4 of them as well and have fished them pretty hard and I have had zero success with them. If you guys have any tips I would be glad to listen. I usually put on a snap swivel and put either a waxie or two on the front hooks or a minnow head and do the snapping action like it suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have heard is you arn't supposed to put anyting on the chubby darters it messes up the action. Seemed to work for some some buddies on LOTW...seems weird to not have any "bait" on the hooks but they were catching fish. I am not sold on them yet.
> 
> I like buck shots with minnow heads and demons on a slip bobber with a minnow hooked through the back.
Click to expand...

Chubby's work well without added meat, scent is always good...and now days there are lots of scent options to add fish appeal, without adding action hindering weight or bulk.

If a guy is going to use a _"Meat Puppet"_ and wad on lots of meat...anything will do then..a treble hook and a bullet weight will achieve the same effect then. And admittedly I have seen situations where the "Meat Puppet" strategy is the way to go....just not all that often.


----------

